# Who's hear of Florianopolis in Brazil and has considered living there?



## jimmyrocks1 (24 h ago)

Florianópolis is well known for it's beautiful beaches and high quality of life. It is one of the most sought after destinations for tourism and starting a new life in Brazil. It's becoming increasingly well known globally with a growing expat community. I personally am on a mission to help more people know about this amazing place.


----------

